# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  RouterBoard 433AH Problems.

## lx911

Εχω ενα Routerboard 433 AH εδω και 2 χρονια περιπου πανω στην ταρατσα σε Στεγανό Μεταλλικό Κουτί.
Επεζε πολυ καλα (uptime 200 μερες...) μεχρι που αρχισε και κολαει...
Δηλαδη ενω παιζει μια χαρα χανω την συνδεσιμοτητα μαζι του και πρεπει να το βγαλω απο το ρευμα για να επανελεθει...
Απο τι εχω παρατηρησει στο switch μου οταν γινεται αυτο σβηνει το λαμπακι που ειναι η θεση του routerboard.
Ειχες κανει παρομια προβληματα? Περνει γιατρεια? ή απλα ηρθες το τελος...?

----------


## geioa

γεια σου Alex. Καλο θα ηταν την επομενη φορα που θα στο ξανακανει και πριν κανεις το απαιτουμενο reboot, να κανεις ενα κόπο και να ανεβεις επανω στο κουτι και να δεις εαν το routerboard ειναι αναμένω.
Επισεις εαν εχεις αλλο τροφοδοτικο για το POE αλλαξε το και δες εαν κανει τα ιδια.
Αφου μετα το rebot επανερχεται νομιζω οτι δεν εχει να κανει με το RB

----------


## lx911

ναι το έχω κάνει αυτό... αναμένω είναι...
θα αλλάξω και τροφοδοτικό να δω...
Ένα bootloader που θέλει update μήπως παίζει ρόλο;

----------


## halek

επειδή είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ύστερα από υπόδειξη του mastoras τσέκαρα τους πυκνωτές και ένας είχε φουσκώσει και θέλει αλλαγή... για δες το και εσύ... μάλλον αύριο θα τον αλλάξω αλλά σε εμένα δεν έχει κάτι άλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## lx911

ειναι 2 που εχουν φουσκωσει λιγο και εχουν βγαλει κατι κιτρινικια...
για δεύτε και τα 2 συνημμένα και πείτε μου την γνώμη σας αν θέλουν άλλαγμα...

----------


## JB172

Άμεσα άλλαγμα και στους 3 ίδιους. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πότε θα σκάσει και ο 3ος.

----------


## lx911

αχχχ τι να κανω... θα ξοδευτω παλι...
θα παω στον Silicon να μου τους αλλαξει ολους  :: 
thanks boys

----------


## neoplan

Έχω ίδιο πρόβλημα σε 411. 
Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να αλλάξεις του πυκνωτές με αντίστοιχους μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας (http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63865)

----------


## lx911

Ολα good...

Νεοι πυκνωτες
Νεο firmware
Νεο bootloader

----------


## akakios

> Ολα good...
> 
> Νεοι πυκνωτες
> Νεο firmware
> Νεο bootloader


Νεο firmware ε? Χρειαζεται να αλλαχθει ή τα αφηνουμε με αυτο που εχουν?
Εχει δηλαδη ουσιαστική διαφορά ή δεν χρειάζεται?

----------


## lx911

> Νεο firmware ε? Χρειαζεται να αλλαχθει ή τα αφηνουμε με αυτο που εχουν?
> Εχει δηλαδη ουσιαστική διαφορά ή δεν χρειάζεται?


ε μην φανταστεις... για τα ματια του κοσμου. Αφου το πληρωσαμε το licence ειπα και εγω να κατσω να ασχοληθω.
To ουσιωδες που αλλαξε ηταν η δρομολογηση. Πλεον τρεχει μεσα απο το mikrotik. Χωρις εξωτερικα αρχεια και ιστοριες...

----------


## anka

> Έχω ίδιο πρόβλημα σε 411. 
> Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να αλλάξεις του πυκνωτές με αντίστοιχους μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας (http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63865)


Μια από τα ίδια και σε ένα δικό μου. Έβαλα 3,6V στα 1000 mf γιατί αυτούς που είχε πάνω δεν τούς έβρισκα με τίποτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! το ξέρω οτι ειναι παλιο τοπικ αλλα το συνεχιζω παλι για να μην ανοιγω αλλο. Εχουμε λοιπον 3 Χ 433ΑΗ και 1 Χ 435G (δεν ειναι δικα μου) με τα ιδια συμπτωματα. Δλδ ενω δειχνουν οτι ειναι ανοιχτα, μενουν σχεδον ολα τα leds αναμενα και δεν bootaroyn. Εχω εδω το 1 Χ 433ΑΗ και το 435G και δοκιμασα reset button, reset hole, netinstall αλλα και συνδεση σειριακη με null modem και κανονικο καλωδιο. Τιποτα δεν γινεται. 
Στην σειριακη δε τοσο σε linux, οσο και σε win xp εικονικα με usb to serial δεν δειχνει κατι στην κονσολα, ειναι σα να κολλανε δλδ πριν το boot.
Παραπανω ειδα το θεμα με τους πυκνωτες, αλλα αυτοι δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεθουν εδω, για 411 ειχα φερει απο Αγγλια. 
Με το ματι δεν βλεπω να εχουν κατι, οπως μου εχουν πει και στα αλλα 2 Χ 433ΑΗ δειχνουν οκ οι πυκνωτες.
Μπορει να φταινε αυτοι? μαλλον τα προβληματα προεκυψαν μετα απο εντονες καιρικες συνθηκες πχ αστραποβροντια.
Εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις? ειναι κριμα να πανε χαμενα τοσα μηχανακια!
Να πω οτι παλιοτερα ειχα θεμα με ενα 411 και ειχα αλλαξει τους 5 και επαιζε για πολυ καιρο σαν εσωτερικο AP με openwrt και μια μερα τα κακαρωσε παλι!

----------


## berdux

Όσον αφορά γενικά τους πυκνωτές, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι πανομοιότυποι! Και άλλης μάρκας και μεγαλύτεροι σε χωρητικότητα να είναι δεν έχει τόση σημασία, ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα. Είναι πολύ φθηνοί γενικά οπότε μπορείς απλά να τους αλλάξεις μήπως είσαι τυχερός, καθώς γενικά έχει ακουστεί ότι έχουν πρόβλημα οι αρχικοι..

----------


## Nikiforos

νομιζα οτι πρεπει να εχουν ιδια χωρητικοτητα, σιγουρα δεν πειραζει? γιατι ακριβως οι ιδιοι ειναι δυσευρετοι! στο 411 τους πηρα απο ebay Αγγλια και ειχε 4 ιδιους και εναν αλλιωτικο και τους χρυσοπληρωσα για πυκνωτες....
δουλεψε για αρκετο καιρο και χαλασε παλι.
Παντως στο rasp 1 που εχω με ρευμα απο φορτιστη κινητου 1Α 5V αμα βαλω πανω και αλλα usb και δεν φτανει το ρευμα, αυτο που κανει ειναι να μενουν αναμενα ολα τα leds μαζι και να μην bootarei! δλδ οτι κανουν και τα Rbs!
πιστευω οτι μπορει να ειναι οι πυκνωτες.
Αξιζει για 4 που εχει το καθενα να φτιαχτουν.
Ενα δοκιμαζουμε και αμα παιξει το κανουμε σε ολα!

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63865

Τελικα τα 433ΑΗ εχουν 1 Χ 220mF 35V που αλλαξα και δεν εφτιαξε το προβλημα και 3 Χ 560mF 6.3V 
και το 435G εχει 1 Χ 330mF 35V και 3 Χ 680mF 6.3V
στο forum της mikrotik λενε οτι βαλανε ακομα και 820mF και παιζουν και ειναι καλυτερα!!!
οπως ειπα οι 560 ειναι δυσευρετοι! για τους 680 και 820 δεν ξερω θα δειξει.....

παραθετω κατι που μου εγραψε καποιος στο adslgr forum στο θεμα για τα Mikrotik RBs....

Αρχικό μήνυμα από lsavvaid Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
Επειδή και εμένα έτυχε να χαλάσουν 2 rb433ah μετά από καταιγίδα
Για το ένα η διάγνωση ήταν :

Diode D801 = Βραχυκυκλώμενη απο υπέρταση
Diode D601 = Έχει σκάσει από υπέρταση
Diode D602 = Βραχυκυκλώμενη απο υπέρταση
Diode D603 = Βραχυκυκλωμένη απο υπέρταση

Θύρα Ethernet
J602 : Βραχυκυκλωμένα ζεύγη απο υπέρταση
J603 : Βραχυκυκλωμένα ζεύγη " ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ - ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ "
J601 : Βραχυκυκλωμένα ζεύγη " ΚΑΦΕ - ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ - ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ "

Μετά από ψάξιμο πάνω στην πλακέτα διαπίστωσα και σκασμένα IC που δεν είδα αρχικά

Επειδή γενικά και αυτά που έχω τώρα λειτουργούν σε ακραίες συνθήκες (χειμώνα μέχρι και -20 ) , αν έχεις και κεραυνικό δυναμικό θέλει τα πάντα να είναι γειωμένα σωστά (ιστός, αντικεραυνικά στις κεραίες,καλώδια κλπ) αλλά αν είναι στο σπίτι σου εγκατεστημένα ΔΕΝ θα στο συνιστούσα με τίποτα να προχωρήσεις σε κάτι τέτοιο.

Στο παραπάνω που κάηκε σώθηκαν οι καρτες R52nm και οι κεραίες γιατί τις είχα προστατευμένες και γειωμένες σε ράβδο μαζί με τον ιστό.

Το καλώδιο utp όμως "άρπαξε" από αστροπελέκι γιατί ήταν αθωράκιστο και χωρίς προστασία υπέρτασης και έκαψε το Mikrotik. Χωρίς βέβαια να σημαίνει πως αμα βάλεις στα πάντα προστασία τη γλιτώνεις.

Και φυσικά πάντα ρυθμιστή τάσης (servo/relay) με χρονοκαθυστέρηση στην επαναφορά ( με έχει σώσει ειδικά στα απανωτά που κόβει-δίνει)

Δοκίμασε με πολύμετρο να δεις αν τα συρματάκια στην rj45 βραχυκυκλώνουν αν και άμα άρπαξε μπορεί να παίζει φαινομενικά αλλά θα κάνει κουλά πράματα όπως το δεύτερο που μου κάηκε.
(αποσυνδέσεις, μια έκανε ping συνεχόμενα μια κολούσε και άλλα περίεργα)

Δοκίμασε και στις κάρτες το παρακάτω να δεις αν άρπαξαν
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...rd_diagnostics

----------


## Trazor

Αν θές κοίτα αυτόν τον οδηγό από ένα RMA για 411, που κάνει διάφορες μετρήσεις τερματικών αντιστάσεων,διόδους...
Εδώ υπάρχει αντιστοιχη διαδικασία και πιο αναλυτική για άλλες σειρές MT, που μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! ευχαριστω!
δεν εχει ομως μεσα τα 433 και 435 δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για αυτα?
θα προσπαθησω να κανω μετρησεις να δω τι γινεται, παντως και τα λαμπακια στις ethernet μενουν συνεχεια αναμενα, υποπτευομαι οτι εχουν βραχυκυκλωσει.
Στο δικο μου 411 που ειπα οτι αλλαξα πυκνωτες τοτε δεν ανοιγε καθολου.
Εδω ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα ανοιγουν αλλα ειναι ολα τα leds αναμενα και δεν bootaroun καθολου, ακομα και συνδεση με σειριακη κονσολα δεν δειχνει τιποτα!

καλημερα! νεα pdf απο το adslgr forum mikrotik section 

http://www.cdr.pl/download/Eth.port_testing.pdf
http://www.ryohnosuke.net/varios/rb/RB433AH.pdf
http://www.sonictest.ee/epood/files/juhendid[2].pdf (εδω κανετε copy paste γιατι αλλιως δεν ανοιγει το pdf).

----------


## Trazor

> Καλημερα! ευχαριστω!
> δεν εχει ομως μεσα τα 433 και 435 δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για αυτα?
> θα προσπαθησω να κανω μετρησεις να δω τι γινεται, παντως και τα λαμπακια στις ethernet μενουν συνεχεια αναμενα, υποπτευομαι οτι εχουν βραχυκυκλωσει.
> Στο δικο μου 411 που ειπα οτι αλλαξα πυκνωτες τοτε δεν ανοιγε καθολου.
> Εδω ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα ανοιγουν αλλα ειναι ολα τα leds αναμενα και δεν bootaroun καθολου, ακομα και συνδεση με σειριακη κονσολα δεν δειχνει τιποτα!
> 
> καλημερα! νεα pdf απο το adslgr forum mikrotik section 
> 
> http://www.cdr.pl/download/Eth.port_testing.pdf
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρων pdf.
To τελευταίο δεν ανοίγει με copy paste...
Έχεις κάποιο νεότερο???

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, εμενα ανοιγει κανονικα http://www.sonictest.ee/epood/files/juhendid[2].pdf καντο ΟΛΟ copy paste μαζι με το .pdf
το ανεβασα τελικα δεν ειναι μεγαλο. Αφορα 411 ομως, κανε το δεξι κλικ για κατεβασμα με ανοιγμα παλι δεν ανοιγει, το χαλαει αυτο το 2 στις αγκιλες μαλλον!
Δεν δειχνει το απλο 411 αλλα αυτο που εχει usb και υποδοχη microSD αλλα τα εξαρτηματα που εχει αυτο ταιριαζουν και με το απλο 411 οσα εχει.
Επειδη εχω ενα χαλασμενο εχει τα ιδια τα υπολοιπα.
αν και στο θεμα λεμε για 433 εγω τα εβαλα ολα εδω να υπαρχουν.
Μου κανει εντυπωση πως σε ολα τα pdf δεν αναφερονται για ελεγχο καθολου οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες που ειναι αυτοι που τις περισσοτερες φορες δημιουργουν προβληματα. Πχ εμενα το 411 οταν αλλαξα και τους 5 μαζι επαιξε για πολυ καιρο.
Επισης οπως ειχαμε πει στο mikrotik forum εδω : http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63865 μπορεις αντι 560mF στα 6.3V να βαλεις 680 και ακομα καλυτερα 820mF.
Οι 560 ειναι δυσερευτοι και ειχα φερει απο Αγγλια ebay και τους ειχα χρυσοπληρωσει για πυκνωτες.
Λεω να παρω 820 να αλλαξω στο 411 να δω αν θα ξαναπαιξει παλι.

----------

